# The Man Who Wasn't Anders Voss



## psychotick (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm on a roll this year and have just published my third for 2013 - The Man Who Wasn't Anders Voss. It's out on Kindle, CreateSpace and Smashwords.

This is a book based on the duplicates paradox as posed by Star Trek's transporter (though it is in no way a trekkie book) and the question of identity. It also has one of the coolest covers I've yet created!

So as ever would love a little feedback if anyone's got the time - and if someone wants to do a review please contact me here and I'll be happy to arrange a gift copy.

Here's the blurb:

Once there was a man named Anders Voss.

He was a criminal. A man caught and sentenced to a lifetime in jail. And a man given a single chance to escape his sentence. They would take him, train him, and send him to the stars. And they did just that.

But they lied.

They didn't tell him that the transport would kill him. That he would die on Earth and another innocent man would be born on an alien planet. A man with his memories and his body, built from his remains. A man who would be born out of death, with its fingers gripped firmly around his soul. With his body damaged from the process, sickness stalking him, and death due to claim him soon.

But they also didn't tell him that they would send him to a world where there were aliens.


This is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C4K3RI6/?tag=brite-21

Cheers, Greg.



Show more 

Show less


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2013)

Honestly, I'd love to see you more on the writing boards here - you're churning them out, but I get no idea of whether you have any focus on quality over quantity.


----------



## psychotick (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I used to post work on a number of different writing forums. But I don't really put up samples on writing boards either here or anywhere else anymore largely because the responses I've got over the years have been very hit and miss. I'm not pointing the finger at any particular fora or people but sometimes I've got nothing back, sometimes what I've got back has been great, and sometimes I've been wondering if they read the same pages I posted or something completely different. It's been quite frustrating.

As for the quality, I've been concentrating quite hard on it of late, going through extra editing steps and farming out material to others through my own channels. The reason I can seem to write so much is that I've actually been writing for nigh on twenty years, and a lot of what I'm producing is actually stuff that is ten years old or more. I'm really just reworking it, polishing it and finishing it off.

(Also I don't have a social life!).

Cheers, Greg.


----------

